# UML-Tool



## lambda (29. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

kann mir jemand einen Tip für Software zum Darstellen meiner Java-Apps in UML geben? Cool wäre, wenn das Tool schonmal nen Vorschlag von selber erstellt, wenn ich ihm ein Package rüberschiebe. Freeware wäre auch angenehm...

Danke vorab!


----------



## steff aka sId (29. Januar 2004)

Ich benutze für Uml Poseidon von gentleware www.gentleware.com  Ob das Prog auch selbst einen Vorschlag erstellen kann weiß ich nicht. Weiß allerdings auch nicht genau wofür man das gebrauchen kann :-D. Zu emfehlen ist auch UmlPad da weiß ich leider nicht wo man es beziehen kann. 
Greetz


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. Januar 2004)

Servus!

http://argouml.tigris.org/

Mehr braucht man nicht ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## stephan_seufert (16. März 2004)

Poseidon setzt auf ArgoUML auf und enthält viele zusätzliche Funktionen die ich in ArgoUML nicht hatte aber gebraucht hab. Die Community Edition gibts kostenlos zum Download.

Ist ein sehr schönes Programm.


----------



## stephan_seufert (16. März 2004)

Ich check das mit dem Vorschlag allerdings nicht. Willst Du etwa ein UML-Diagramm erstellen nachdem Du die Klassen implementiert hast, oder wie?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

Ich finde  das Together Eclipse-Plugin nicht schlecht...

Gruß Tom


----------



## lambda (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von stephan_seufert _
> *Ich check das mit dem Vorschlag allerdings nicht. Willst Du etwa ein UML-Diagramm erstellen nachdem Du die Klassen implementiert hast, oder wie? *



Ungefähr so... dachte mir, dass es vielleicht in Tool gibt, das dir aus nem Set von Klassen ein UML-Diagramm macht.
Angeblich soll das auch mit der Vollversion von Poseidon gehen.


----------



## stephan_seufert (30. März 2004)

..


----------

